# A test of 3 Paints



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Popular Mechanics test.Low odour vs durability and effectiveness


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

very interesting findings
aura, the definite winner and mythic very close behind

thanks for that link G


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

definately interesting thanks george...but seems like there could be more factors to test which paint is truly superoir and for many other reasons...still interesting though


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess its just the basics for these Low/No VOC paints. More technical data would have tickled my fancy I must say


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

That's interesting...I haven't seen a test like that with these paints in it
Thanks G!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Is the lowest VOC and healthiest really the most ecofriendly?
Is it not the most durable of the bunch the most eco-friendly?

Let me explain:
The most eco-friendly paint job is... no paint job.
Not very good for business, I know, but true.
So, is the most durable paint job the one?

We don't just paint do we?
We drive to the store to buy paint, sundries, no good.
Some has to be delivered across the country or continent, no good.
A lot of spackle, compounds, caulk etc is used every time, no good.
Plastic, lots of plastic is used, no good.
Tools have to be used and washed, no good.
Paint cans have to be disposed or recycled, no good.
Crew vans and trucks have to be driving around, no good.

So amongst a bunch of eco ok paints,
isn't the one that lasts the longest and is always available close by, 
the most eco-friendly?

Food for thought.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Great article for us in terms of exposure. I wish it were standardised testing and not seperate people using sandpaper to test durability. I wonder if Warren buffet asked for a light sanding before they went to print? In the ASTM test we blow them away on all fronts.
Still, We are happy that they are looking in this space and people are getting to know about the availability of products. I would sure hate to be about to launch the ICI product though....


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Keirk,
for sure PM ought to have used ASTM. That is actually a bit embarrassing for PM if you ask me. Fortunate for Mythic to have been used though. Good press.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hopefully we will start seeing Mythic reviews coming out that are based on field test results by professionals. Thats where the rubber hits the road.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

The Non Toxic Rubber that is!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Interesting nonetheless.... Wonder how Duration Home would have compared...

The Mythic product does lift my brow in interest... :001_huh:

J


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

yea thats true warren buffett owns berkshire hathaways which owns bm and makes aura..that makes me want to use bm less because such a huge corporation owns them


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Z paint said:


> yea thats true warren buffett owns berkshire hathaways which owns bm and makes aura..that makes me want to use bm less because such a huge corporation owns them


Not many paint compnies are owned by co-ops
volunteer groups or charitable organizations.
And usually smal companies are small because they can't be big yet.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Z paint said:


> yea thats true warren buffett owns berkshire hathaways which owns bm and makes aura..that makes me want to use bm less because such a huge corporation owns them


Well that means no BM, SW, PPG, or Akzo (formerly ICI) and each of those brands have names under them you don't even realize your using the big companys.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Well that means no BM, SW, PPG, or Akzo (formerly ICI) and each of those brands have names under them you don't even realize your using the big companys.


And Cabot and Titan and Watco and Purdy...sometimes ownership is on paper.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> And Cabot and Titan and Watco and Purdy...sometimes ownership is on paper.


That was my point. I can't stand big corporate america but its hard to do anything w/o it being there or at least behind the scenes


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> That was my point. I can't stand big corporate america but its hard to do anything w/o it being there or at least behind the scenes


Well MAK,
at least you can go to that beautiful Wrigley w/o all the "now" corporate $$ we see at baseball parks now... OOPS, there is that big red roof across the street. One of the best parks I have been to though.

Great bar: Cubby Bear


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

While I'mp pretty sure it was said in jest, I think its silly to think that Popular Mechanics would put its reputation on the line just to give someone they aren't affiliated with a better rating. Stuff like this always comes out, so it wouildn't be worth it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

YubaPaintPro said:


> Well MAK,
> at least you can go to that beautiful Wrigley w/o all the "now" corporate $$ we see at baseball parks now... OOPS, there is that big red roof across the street. One of the best parks I have been to though.
> 
> Great bar: Cubby Bear


Never been there, South sider here. Go Sox!

BTW don't even get me started on professional sports on how much money these ungrateful idiots make. Unfortunately its the lame drunk fans that keep going and shelling out the dough to goto these games to support the ungrateful's.
The last professional game I went to was a minor league BB game and a Professional Lacrosse game. Both make a lot less money and less to get in.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

George Z said:


> Is the lowest VOC and healthiest really the most ecofriendly?
> Is it not the most durable of the bunch the most eco-friendly?
> 
> Let me explain:
> ...


 
Yes yes yes! This is something that we've been going over and talking about for a while. Say I have a paint that lasts 10 years and your no VOC paint lasts only 3-4 years. Is that low or no VOC paint really better in terms of being environmentally sound? In this instance we mostly need to consider the energy used in creating the paints. 

And yes, I'm developing a low VOC paint, but we are hoping that it lasts for a very long time.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Never been there, South sider here. Go Sox!
> 
> BTW don't even get me started on professional sports on how much money these ungrateful idiots make. Unfortunately its the lame drunk fans that keep going and shelling out the dough to goto these games to support the ungrateful's.
> The last professional game I went to was a minor league BB game and a Professional Lacrosse game. Both make a lot less money and less to get in.


My daughter and I love Minor League ball. You get right behind home plate for about $12. Monday's get you a bleacher seat, a hot dog and a small coke for $3.00. GO SHOREBIRDS!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Never been there, South sider here. Go Sox!
> 
> BTW don't even get me started on professional sports on how much money these ungrateful idiots make. Unfortunately its the lame drunk fans that keep going and shelling out the dough to goto these games to support the ungrateful's.
> The last professional game I went to was a minor league BB game and a Professional Lacrosse game. Both make a lot less money and less to get in.


C'Mon MAK, "these ungrateful idiots" and "lame drunk fans" need paint jobs! How bout them CUBS!!! Curses are meant to be broken. GO TIGERS!!!!!!


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool article. Very relevant and I suspect will become more relevant in the future.


----------

